
Shortwave trading - avip
https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/2018/06/07/shortwave-trading-part-ii-faq-and-other-chicago-area-sites/
======
bobvan13
Thanks for noticing this post. It covers many of the questions that arose in
the comments on my Part I post. It also details two more shortwave trading
sites around Chicago.

------
avip
Part I discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17028892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17028892)

